# nurseries / Mum & Toddler groups?



## luci2shoes (Oct 28, 2008)

I will be joining my husband in Dubai Feb 2009, and we have a little girl who will be 8 months old by then, so I was just wondering if there are any get-togethers for Mum's and babies/toddlers in order to network/ make friends and find out about potential nurseries in the area (depending on where we end up living).


----------

